# Barrel for Winchester Model 1400 MKII



## photodog (Apr 17, 2010)

I am needing a barrel for a Winchester 1400 MKII, does anyone know if the standard 1400 barrel will fit on the MKII?
Thanks
Plus does anyone know of a good place to buy a cheap one for a truck gun? Nothing over a $100


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't see why not.  The MKII is just a fancier reciever and grade of wood, if I remember correctly.  No clue as to where to find cheap barrels unless gunbroker.com has one or two.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 19, 2010)

All of the receivers are the same basic aluminum casting.  The main differences were in the attachment or lack thereof of the ejector.  Some rode on a pin in the rear of the receiver, some attached at the front with a retaining plate and screw.  If your serial number is over 400,000 you should not have a problem with the barrel.


----------

